# African Featherfin Catfish?



## ShadowCatsKey

While wandering around stores today and trying to think of what else to put into my new 29 gallon tank that only has 3 Dalmatian Mollies in it right now, I came across something called an "African Featherfin Catfish". It was the first time I'd ever seen one, and I'm extremely interested in buying one today or tomorrow, if possible. The Mollies have been in for a week, the tank was cycled and the water conditions passed with flying colors.

Can someone please tell me something about these guys, or send me links to sites that have more than the basic biography and such of the species? I can find websites and other forum topics, but nothing that says suggested tank-mates or tank sizes with any sort of certainty. That's what I need. Tank-mates, tank size.
I don't plan to stock the tank full. I have 3 growing Molly fry in another tank and those 3 adults now. That's all I plan to get that isn't a catfish. If it is possible, I'd love to have a Featherfin. I love catfish, love how those guys look. I'd be willing to do more frequent water changes. Ready and willing. But speak up if even that would be too cruel for the fellow.


----------



## Ghost Knife

ShadowCatsKey said:


> While wandering around stores today and trying to think of what else to put into my new 29 gallon tank that only has 3 Dalmatian Mollies in it right now, I came across something called an "African Featherfin Catfish". It was the first time I'd ever seen one, and I'm extremely interested in buying one today or tomorrow, if possible. The Mollies have been in for a week, the tank was cycled and the water conditions passed with flying colors.
> 
> Can someone please tell me something about these guys, or send me links to sites that have more than the basic biography and such of the species? I can find websites and other forum topics, but nothing that says suggested tank-mates or tank sizes with any sort of certainty. That's what I need. Tank-mates, tank size.
> I don't plan to stock the tank full. I have 3 growing Molly fry in another tank and those 3 adults now. That's all I plan to get that isn't a catfish. If it is possible, I'd love to have a Featherfin. I love catfish, love how those guys look. I'd be willing to do more frequent water changes. Ready and willing. But speak up if even that would be too cruel for the fellow.


Looks like your tank is too small.
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+1163+1594&pcatid=1594


----------



## ShadowCatsKey

That's one of the websites I saw. I saw on other fish forums like this one that 30 was the minimum size for a solo Featherfin... so I'm wary and not sure about what I should choose. Is 50 the "preferred" situation, with care being possible in a 30? Like how a Molly should have 15 but is alright in a 10 if cared for properly....?


----------



## kay-bee

Featherfins (Synodontis euptera/eupterus) are semi-aggressive large-bodied catfish. I think they're suited to tanks 55gal+.

The photo in the liveaquaria link is a juvenile specimen. When they mature their pattern changes and they look like this:


















As mentioned, they're semi-aggressive and can hold their own with aggressive fish such as african cichlids (my featherfin would even chase harass the cichlids from time to time). Here's a featherfin among a group of 4"-4.5" mbuna's for a size comparison (featherfins get upwards of 8" when full grown):


----------



## ShadowCatsKey

If 55+ seems to be the limit, guess I'll stick with the smaller catfish species. Thanks for the information, you two. I couldn't find anything and didn't want to rush headlong into it.


----------



## Ghost Knife

ShadowCatsKey said:


> If 55+ seems to be the limit, guess I'll stick with the smaller catfish species. Thanks for the information, you two. I couldn't find anything and didn't want to rush headlong into it.


Get a shoal of cories. 6-8 of one species would do nicely in a 29G.


----------



## ShadowCatsKey

Yeah, that was the original plan, probably what I will end up doin', and I was scoping out the store to look at which species they had... when I saw the Featherfin and just had to ask about it. : )


----------



## lohachata

i have kept numbers of Synodontis Eupterus for years...they are beautiful fish but will get 12" long..i had a group of about 12 or so in a 150 wide tank..72L x 19T x 24W...they would often cruise upside down though the middle of the tank...never had them bother any of the other fish though....
here are a couple of pics of them....not very good though...lol...

























yes....she was full of eggs...they would spawn all the time ; but in a tank so heavily populated like that one , no eggs survived.....

there are several species of synodontis the stay under 6 inches as well...even micro synodontis...


----------



## AquariumTech

They will outgrow a 55, not to mention if you plan to keep them with other fish they need quite a bit of territory.


----------

